# looking to adopt a dove



## Lyndsnics (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi guys,
I'm completely new to this website so I may need some help haha. I'm looking to adopt/rescue a dove. I've never owned a dove before but I fell in love with them when I researched birds. I live on Long Island, NY and having a hard time finding any in my area. Does anyone know of rescues/organizations that work with doves?


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

There's a rescue in NYC. I think it's called the Wild Bird Fund. Maybe they've rehabbed a non-releasable dove.


----------

